# So ladies what will be your new name?



## DanielleM

What are you doing name wise?

Keeping your own?

Double barreling?

Or taking your grooms surname.

I will be taking my DF's surname and will become Danielle Griffin.


----------



## aly888

I'm taking my husbands name. I can't wait. His name is nothing spectacular but my name is horrific!!!! I would never marry someone if it meant changing my name to one like mine :haha: I don't know how my brothers managed to both secure wives!!!


----------



## hshucksmith

I will be going from Hannah Rose Shucksmith to Hannah Rose Abbey. I wanted to Double barrel to Hannah Rose Shucksmith-Abbey but my OH is having none of it!


----------



## Lauren25

Ill be having OHs :)


----------



## candeur

Ill be taking OHs name too, if post it but its quite a rare name and if someone were to put it into google this thread would pop up haha x


----------



## Abblebubba

I reeally wanted to take my OH's name because he is so traditional, but im now worried as i am on benefits and he is not finacially fit to support me atm, he doesnt have a house hes at his parents and i have my own place from the council, so if i do take his name i'll be 

Mrs Abbey-Leigh Mclellan
or ill be...
Mrs Abbey-Leigh Mclellan-Phipps
or my name...
Miss Abbey-Leigh Phipps

Haha nothing ever plain and simple with me 

:flower:


----------



## aly888

Taking his name or not surely doesn't have an impact on your benefits? If being married will change them then that'll happen with or without his name I would have thought :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

Aly I think she means that they will think they aren't a couple if she doesn't take his name, as they live apart. 

HsHucksmith your married name sounds so posh! 

I've already changed my name and I love love my new surname. My old one was tacky and I felt it sounded common and the new one is much nicer IMO, and it's nice having the same surname as Rory.


----------



## Mummy May

I'm taking OH's name :) I also don't want people finding me by googling so I'm not putting in my name haha! My OH wouldn't have me double barrelling lol he's very old fashioned. xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am keeping my own


----------



## lozzy21

I really dont know, I dont mind OH's name but i like my last name, its MY name.


----------



## Mummy May

I like my name too Lozzy :) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I must be the only person who cannot wait to get rid of my surname, I hate it! LOL! x


----------



## LynAnne

I'll be taking his as I'd like to have the same name as our future children and I want them to have his! Also, it's four letters shorter than mine so it'll be quicker to write!:haha:


----------



## aly888

DonnaBallona said:


> I must be the only person who cannot wait to get rid of my surname, I hate it! LOL! x

Nope, I hate mine. Can't wait to see the back of it and never have to spell it out to people over the phone who think they've misheard me :dohh:


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOL Aly me too! someone once put the phone down on me when I was booking a table in a restaurant because they thought it was a prank.

I called them back and opened a can of whoop ass!!!!!!!


----------



## xemmax

I was always adamant I'd keep my own but about 2 months before we got engaged I started thinking about how nice it would be to share the same name with them. I never said anything to Nick but I knew how much he wanted me to take his name and had always been a bit annoyed that I'd insisted I wouldn't :haha: once he proposed I told him I'd take it and he was so happy. 

Would have loved to have a double-barreled surname but our names are very similar sounding, so it just sounds ridiculous :haha:


----------



## Elpis_x

We're thinking of hyphenating ours as they sound quite good together, I won't post it here because OH's surname is quite unusual. My only worry is that I would also like our children to have 2 middle names, so they may end up with excessively long names!


----------



## aly888

Mine and OHs surnames sound ridiculous hyphenated :rofl::rofl: Whenever people ask what his surname is (in relation to the wedding) they always suggested double-barrelling, just for giggles :rolleyes: I can safely say that is NOT happening. Haha

I admire women who keep their own names, or get husbands to take their names. If I had a cool name (ie, our daughters full name always gets complimented so i really hope she doesnt take a name that ruins it when she gets married) then I would want to keep it. I think my OH would be a bit disappointed if I didn't take his name though.


----------



## 4magpies

I hate my surname and I cannot wait to get rid of it! I will be taking my OH's surname.


----------



## Kizzy454

Im Kyra Hazel Diana Le Cheminant.. I will Be Kyra Hazel Diana Glendinning :)

God could you image if i double barreled... 

Kyra Hazel Diana Le Cheminant-Glendinning hahaha


----------



## mysteriouseye

I am taking my fiance's name :) I am Kellie Rosa Popham but I will be coming Kellie Rosa Capell :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Taking OH's! I like my surname and I'm not even sure my name goes with OH's surname haha but I don't care. I want to take his name. It's always been an important part of marriage for me, plus it's my daughters surname. It already kills me that I will never share my son's surname!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll be taking oh's surname too and I'll be 

Emily Wright

It looks weird and doesn't feel like it flows as well as Emily Reece :dohh:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

EmmyReece said:


> I'll be taking oh's surname too and I'll be
> 
> Emily Wright
> 
> It looks weird and doesn't feel like it flows as well as Emily Reece :dohh:

That's how I feel haha but I'm still taking it. 

My name is Kristina (or Krissie) Coyne and it will change to Kristina (Krissie) Williamson. It doesn't roll off the tongue x


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ Kristina I'll be a Williamson when I get married as well!

I will go from Holly McLoughlin to Holly Williamson.


----------

